# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة شروحات :  طريقة شراء كريديت من السرفر

## server-morocco

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله
  نظرا لكثرة الاسئلة عن كيفية  شراء  الكريديت من   السرفر   
اولا يجب عليك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على السرفر
طريقة الشراء سهلة جدا 
ثمن واحد  كريديت   11 دراهم
يعني بامكانك  شراء 20 كريديت بـ 220  درهم 
يمكنك  شراء  اي مبلغ تريد ابتداء من 20 كريديت  ----------------------------------------------------------------------   أرسل المبلغ الذي تريده على رقم  الحساب التالي    wafacach  6048511300442339    --------------------------------------------------------
ثم ارسل اثبات الدفع من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وهذه صورة توضح  طريقة  مراسلتنا من السيرفر ضع في الرسالة كم المبلغ المدفوع و الاسم الذي تستعمله في الدخول الى السرفر, ? user       او اتصل على  *skype: server.gsm* *Gmail:server.morocco@gmail.com* * MSN:server-morocco@outlook.com*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## DAWDI GSM

Machkoooooooooooooooor

----------


## rachid 2007

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii khoya

----------


## سمير الليل

*السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل ..كم يستحق من كريديت   .1 ( nokia sl3 ) و شكرا جزيلا  ............ *

----------


## kaideyene

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## abdelalli02

شكرا لك اخي على الشرح

----------


## hassanimran

مزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا الغالى

----------


## sonysaid

شكرا جزيلا

----------

